# How to create a file 403: Fordibben folder (Ethical Hacking)



## Yoda (Jun 22, 2009)

Hi Friends,

This is purely Ethical hacking and it is a test for me. so please help me in this issue. its urgent.

I want to create a File / Folder in the Web Server that has got vulnerabilities.

Example host:

```
*101.120.27.21/
```


Server Type: Microsoft-IIS/6.0
Server Side: PHP/ASP
Application Server: PHP
Web Server: IIS, IIS6


Note: The website / webserver has got lots of vulnerabilities like Blind SQL Injection, Cross-Site Scripting, PHP Remote File Inclusion, SQL Injection, Stored Cross-Site Scripting, Windows File Parameter Alteration, Link Injection (facilitates Cross-Site Request Forgery), Unencrypted Login Request etc....


Now I want to create a Folder and remote upload a File under the gulli_database. The "gulli_database" folder is write protected / 403: Forbidden.

Please help me how to create a Folder and remote upload the file under "gulli_database" directory. Is there any scripts / exploits to bypass the the folder protection and write in the folder.

please guide me how to go about.

Exampel URL:

```
*101.120.27.21/gulli_database/
```


Thanks and Regards
Yoda


----------



## ManishSinha (Jun 22, 2009)

Write protected for which user? The user under which IIS is runnning?


----------



## Yoda (Jun 22, 2009)

The File and folder should be uploaded remotely. The gulli_database/ is Forbidden / Write Protected for any users. Only admins can write inside the folder.  Anonymously I have to bypass it and write into that folder "gulli_database/"

The "gulli_database" folder is write protected / 403: Forbidden. I tried the http put/mkcol methods but doesnt work. i can view the contents of the directory. there is a guest book "comment" field where scripts can be injected.

i am connecting to my remote server. webdav is enable but put and mkcol method is disabled. there is also a guest book that is vulnerable to injection.


----------



## shantanu (Jun 23, 2009)

yoda : try not to press the submit button again & again if your connection goes into a timeout..  doublepost removed..


----------



## Yoda (Jun 24, 2009)

Now I have the Admin user name and pass of *101.120.27.21/

Server Type: Microsoft-IIS/6.0
Server Side: PHP/ASP
Application Server: PHP
Web Server: IIS, IIS6


Now I need to upload a file from my local system C:\test.txt to *101.120.27.21/gulli_database/

First I need to remotely login as admin to the remote webserver and then copy a text file from the local system (C:\text.txt) to the remote folder *101.120.27.21/gulli_database/

If I don't login as admin I get "Access Denied" Error Message when I copy a txt file to gulli_database. How to login into remote web server as admin

What type of connection should I use. Will "Net Use" commands help or should I try thru. FTP / Telnet.

which method will be sucessfull Net Use commands / Telnet / FTP

please give me syntax and commands for NET USE commands / FTP / Telnet

Step 1. Login to remote web server as admin from my Local System
Step 2. copy C:\text.txt to *101.120.27.21/gulli_database/ and create a Folder name "Test" under *101.120.27.21/gulli_database/

Please guide me in this regard

Thanks and Regards
Rafales


----------



## Yoda (Jun 24, 2009)

Now I have the Admin user name and pass of *101.120.27.21/

Server Type: Microsoft-IIS/6.0
Server Side: PHP/ASP
Application Server: PHP
Web Server: IIS, IIS6


Now I need to upload a file from my local system C:\test.txt to *101.120.27.21/gulli_database/

First I need to remotely login as admin to the remote webserver and then copy a text file from the local system (C:\text.txt) to the remote folder *101.120.27.21/gulli_database/

If I don't login as admin I get "Access Denied" Error Message when I copy a txt file to gulli_database. How to login into remote web server as admin

What type of connection should I use. Will "Net Use" commands help or should I try thru. FTP / Telnet.

which method will be sucessfull Net Use commands / Telnet / FTP

please give me syntax and commands for NET USE commands / FTP / Telnet

Step 1. Login to remote web server as admin from my Local System
Step 2. copy C:\text.txt to *101.120.27.21/gulli_database/ and create a Folder name "Test" under *101.120.27.21/gulli_database/

Please guide me in this regard

Thanks and Regards
Rafales


----------

